# Laptop BIOS erkennt Platte nicht!



## Munzi (15. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
 mein Laptop BIOS erkennt beim IDE Auto Detecting die Primary Master nicht. Platte wurde im anderen Rechner mit XFDisk neu in FAT32 formatiert. Nun geht im Laptop nichts mehr  
    Im anderen Rechner läuft sie ohne Probleme. 
    BIOS Insyde version 4.00.01
    System BIOS R1.03
    ACPI BIOS Version 3.00.04
    512MB RAM, 2600MHz Celeron MMX, 
    Die BIOS Batterie wurde schon gewechselt und alle Einstellungen kontrolliert.
    Weiss nicht mehr weiter.........
    Kann es der Controller sein?
    Neues Board, neuer Rechner, oder doch neue Platte?
    Gruß, Munzi


----------



## Sinac (16. November 2004)

Also wenn sie in einem anderem PC erkannt wird ist die HDD auf jeden Fall ok. Das mit der Formatierung ist dem BIOS völlig egal.
Ist die Platte den original aus dem Notebook?
Jumpermäßig gibts da bei der 2,5" HDD ja wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?
Hast du den einen andere HDD mit der du das Notebook testen könntest?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Ultraflip (16. November 2004)

Wenn er es bei der Auto-Detecting nicht findet, könntest Du sie ja einfach von Hand eintragen ... musst ich ganz früher bei meinem alten 33 Mhz Rechner auch machen ... 

Schau mal ins Handbuch von der Platte falls eins dabei ist, ansonsten stehen die Daten auf der Platte ... (ist eigentlich bei IDE Platten immer der Fall)


----------



## Crazy_down (16. November 2004)

Das Problem habe ich auch, habe mich schon an edn hersteller gewahnt. Der sagt das die Platte höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem Notebook Inkompatibel ist. Wenn ich sie mit Hand eintrage, erkennt Sie zwar aber beim Formatieren dann sind es auf einmal weniger Plattenspeicher als normal. Also er erkennt sie falsch.
Bei mir sind aber Jumper dran. Musst mal gucken wenn bei dir welche drann sind, grigstes vielleicht noch hin.


----------



## Munzi (16. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
die Platte wurde mit dem Laptop geliefert und lief auch lange Zeit ohne Probleme unter Win XP Pro. Nach der Installation von SuSe 9.1 und dem Betrieb beider Betriebssysteme auf der Platte traten auch keine Probleme auf. Es müssen auch keine Jumper gesteckt werden. Ein Eintrag im BIOS per Hand geht auch nicht, da das BIOS es nicht bietet (Sparversion). Eine Möglichkeit zum Wechsel der Platte habe ich leider noch nicht, schau mich aber mal um.
Danke aber bis hier hin.
Gruß, Munzi


----------

